# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA November 12th - Sunday Cranksgiving



## Eric (Oct 27, 2017)

*


*
*
Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA November 12th - Sunday
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. 
When: Sunday Nov 12th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.*
*This year we are doing something a little different.  This ride is to honor and support the nephew of one of our riders.  Jessie's nephew is a 12 year old boy named Junior who loves riding bikes, sports and off-roading.  Junior can't come on the ride himself because he has a very serious illness and lives at CHOC hospital.  Jessie will be doing the ride and will be riding Junior's bike for him. 

What I would like to ask each of you guys to do is the following:

Say a prayer and keep good positive thoughts for Junior.
Bring something for Junior to help him get through the long painful days in the hospital.
  -  Comics
  -  Stuffed Animal
  -  Action Figures
  -  Hotwheels
  -  Etc...

A Get Well card with a note to Junior letting him know we are pulling for him.

Your participation is optional but much appreciated.



 

 

 
*


*

*


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks Eric for organizing and posting this.
Praying for Junior, Jessie and family; see you there.


----------



## the2finger (Oct 28, 2017)

We will b there


----------



## Eric (Nov 6, 2017)

Only a week away guys.  Please do what you can to help Junior.


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 8, 2017)

Ill be there!


----------



## 58tornado (Nov 8, 2017)

I'll be there!


----------



## 63caddy (Nov 8, 2017)

I'll be there 2 =)


----------



## Jrodarod (Nov 8, 2017)

Im hoping I can make it...


----------



## the2finger (Nov 8, 2017)

As long as the Dodge runs we will be there


----------



## Eric (Nov 10, 2017)

Sounds like we will have a good turn out.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 11, 2017)

I am ln the oc already  i will be there


----------



## Gamaliel Hernandez (Nov 12, 2017)

9


----------



## Gamaliel Hernandez (Nov 12, 2017)

View attachment 708370 View attachment 708371 View attachment 708372 View attachment 708373 View attachment 708374


----------



## Gamaliel Hernandez (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Gamaliel Hernandez (Nov 12, 2017)

.


----------



## Gamaliel Hernandez (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Gamaliel Hernandez (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Gamaliel Hernandez (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Gamaliel Hernandez (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Gamaliel Hernandez (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## the2finger (Nov 12, 2017)

Best ride to date
Jesus I'm fat


----------



## mrg (Nov 13, 2017)

Another fun ride with the circle city gang, our heart’s Are with you Jr.


----------



## Eric (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks for coming out everyone.  It was a great ride and a great turnout.  Nice pictures too.


----------



## Gamaliel Hernandez (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## Jimmy V (Nov 14, 2017)

Great ride!  I'm glad that I was able to be there. Good seeing the people I'd met before and good to meet new people and see all of the great bikes!  Nice that this monthly ride and the Coaster ride are only a week apart... Maybe I can stretch my trips out to do both. Thanks for the great pictures.  Keep praying for Junior and his family.


----------

